# -Spinnerbait Biggun'-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Caught this one on a spinnerbait today. She hit within' 4-feet of the boat and dug in under the boat. Then she went out and headed all the way around the boat (with me chasing her all the way) and back to where she started. I can't believe she didn't break off. This bass was the hardest fighting bass I've ever caught. And she never stopped fighting until I lipped her. (I've got a net. But the 79-year old fishin' buddy of mine isn't in good enough shape to get it.)
I caught several others on the JignPig and Venom 5-inch Sling. But they certainly didn't have the gut that this one had. She weighed 4lb.12oz. on my digital scale. But fought much bigger.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

that's awesome. too bad there isn't a way to measure the fight! i.e. the fish weighed 4-12, but fought at 15 lbs force!

I know from on here you've caught some hogs too.


----------



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

I can never and I mean never get anything on the jig n pig!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

WAY TO GO JEFF! Like I said in a different thread, you are starting out STRONG!!!

I fished the ponds in Belmont Co. last week and had very little luck until I put on a black//blue jig with a Yamamoto trailer, and thought of you when I started catching fish.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Nice fish & 'stache!


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Great fish


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

what lake were you fishin. also what was the water temp, depth, and what tech were you using at the time. ive only had the little bucks so far this yr. cant seem to get the big girls wether i drag a jig deep or slow roll a spinnerbait shallow. besides that youve caught some really nice fish already this year. great work!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> what was the water temp, depth, and what tech were you using at the time. ive only had the little bucks so far this yr. cant seem to get the big girls wether i drag a jig deep or slow roll a spinnerbait shallow. besides that youve caught some really nice fish already this year. great work!


*Thanks*

I hit four (4) public lakes this last week and they were all very different from each other. The first one was a small lake under 100-acres and it has lots of lily-pads and laydowns. The second one was Wolf Run and it has clear water, is deep as hell, and has:milfoil, bluff walls, points, ledges, and everything else a bass angler would like. The third one was another under 100-acre lake that is tannic, has lots of laydowns and stumps, is chocked full of milfoil, has a creek channel and rip-rap. And the fourth one was RushCreek Lake that has no vegetation whatsoever, and offers a mud/goo bottom throughout. But it also has lots of stumps, ledges, points, and good deep water structure.

In all four lakes this week, I haven't found active fish in the shallowest waters. The one thing in common was... the fish were off shore in the general area that most anglers are setting when they're beating up the shoreline. The mid-50s water temperatures and the cold nights, seemed to pull them out into the five to nine feet depth or deeper.

As far as what technique - I recommend junk fishing until you find out what they want. I've got a butt load of different types of presentations laying on my deck. So all I have to do is reach down and throw either a: Chatterbait, spinnerbait, crankbait, jignpig, Venom Sling, buzzbait, drop-shot, shakey-head, swimbait, or whatever at 'em.

You'll get hooked up on a biggun' soon. But if you're swingin' for the fences, you're on the right track if you've got a JignPig set up in your hands.

Good luck


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a fatty!!! She's got a tummy alright!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice fish. Theres nothing like a bass sidelining a spinnerbait, unless of course your wacken em with a jig!


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks ive been fishin at several big lakes doing alot what you have been saying and havent been able to find the biggins. fished portage, berlin, tappan, guilford, several times and only 2lbs and less bucks. tried a pre spawn fishing deeper waters but nothin. seems i might be lookin in the wrong areas for the fish. thanks for the tips and again nice fish i would love to pull some of them in the boat. tight lines fellas!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice fish Jeff....good job!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish! way to go with the spinnerbug jeff (looks like a boohya?)


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> nice fish! way to go with the spinnerbug jeff (looks like a boohya?)


Thanks NewbreedFishing...

I've been making/dressing my own spinners for several years now. But I didn't have one with a big enough blade for the tannic/stained water that I was fishing. I wanted a good thumpin' blade to draw more attention. This was a Strike King with a 4-1/2 willow leaf on the back of a smaller Colorado blade.
 I am still psyched thinking about how freakin' hard this fish fought. Seriously, this sucker needs tested for steroids.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That fish is like a miniature "Dottie". What a brute! Great catch.:B


----------

